# Very lop-sided udder on Percocious milker - Help



## Jana (Feb 5, 2011)

I posted a topic on the 29th of May. One of my unbred Lamancha goats insists on having milk. I would love this except that we are going on vacation for 2 wks in July and 5 days in August. Her udder started filling at the end of April, so I milked her twice, but it didn't refill right away,so I left her. She gradually re-filled and about a week ago I milked again (2 cups) because one side was alot bigger than the other. I think that was a bad decision because now, almost another week after, one side is now even bigger. I've stopped feed in the morning to decrease her calories. She has fresh hay and great pasture. What in the world do I do with this girl? If the timing was different, I'd be thrilled. I've posted pics. Thanks a ton for any advice. Jana


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Has she kidded before? Is there any chance she got bred? 

If you continue to milk down the one side, it will continue to fill. If you want her to dry up, then just leave it and she should dry up on her own...unless she is pregnant or she does have a precocious udder...there's not really anything you could do about that except for cutting back on the high calories. The lopsided udder is probably from a previous kidding (do you know her history?) where a kid nursed off of just that one side making is lopsided. If not, she might just be an odd girl.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Wish I had some advice to offer. This is an odd situation. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

If she were mine, I would let her dry up and see what happens. Since you are going to be away for awhile anyway, stop milking her and let her dry up.


----------



## Jana (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok, I've probably totally confused this poor goat. I decided to let her dry up. So I didn't milk her for 8 days. She just got tighter and tighter. In the meantime I was trying to bring my 2 other does in heat with CIDRS since I missed their winter heat and I need to be milking to make keeping them financially feasible. Well the CIDRs did not bring the others in heat. So I am thinking of finding someone who would milk for me while we are gone for a couple weeks. Is that an ok idea with her lopsided udder? Is it dumb to be across the US for 2 wks while someone whose new to milking milks your goat? 

Another ?. I have another Lamancha doe whose is showing signs of a percocious udder. The difference is that her udder is hard, not soft. Should I be concerned? I squeezed a little milk out and it does seem a tad off colored when compared to smore's milk. 

Thanks for your replies! Jana


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

The best thing to do with percocious udders is to leave them be unless you suspect mastitis. I would test both does for mastitis and if all is clear, just leave them alone and they will dry up.


----------

